# Request: Forked-mt_daapd



## Epikurean (Sep 5, 2010)

iTunes 10 broke compatibility with mt-daapd, a DAAP (Digital Audio Access Protocol) server that works with most POSIX-compatible operating systems. It allows you to share your music collection over the local network using the DAAP protocol also used by Apple's iTunes.

It seems, that mt-daapd is a "dead" project, developement has stalled since 2008.

Recently, a clever guy started forking the daapd server. His version works with iTunes 10.

This is his website.

My questions are: since I was unable to install the program (although FreeBSD is officialy supported, I was unable to find libunistring 0.9.3+ for FreeBSD) How difficult would it be to port the software to FreeBSD. Could a beginner in programming be able to create a port? 
What other ressources (besides the FreeBSD Handbook) would I need?
Secondly: could someone point me to a FreeBSD Version of libunistring 0.9.3+?

Thank you


----------



## weatherproof (Sep 6, 2010)

I'm not able to install it either (using the v0.12 tarball), ./configure fails when it doesn't detect the libiconv port or GNU libiconv, i've tried multiple options when calling ./configure with multiple prefix paths.  I received an e-mail reply from the author with some suggestions, but unfortunately it still doesn't detect libiconv.  His suggestions were:



> Try using --with-libiconv-prefix and --with-libunistring-prefix when
> calling configure, and I think it'll work out OK (see ./configure --help).



Also he said that:


> I don't have a FreeBSD system at hand, so I can't test right now. I'd
> also really like it if someone could step up and take care of the
> FreeBSD port, but so far nobody has come forward.



If I had enough experience, I'd try my hand at creating a port but it seems pretty doubtful I would be succeed as I can't even manage to get it installed successfully in the first place. 

This appears to be a great project and the author seems committed to continuing development with multiple authors added to the github project page, so I agree that a FreeBSD port would be very welcome to a lot of people; especially since Firefly Media Server / mt-daapd has been dead for a few years now and iTunes 10 broke compatibility.  forked-daapd has new features and does away with unnecessary features, so it appears to be the most promising open-source DAAP server software currently in development.


----------



## rrajarajan (Mar 17, 2011)

It's been some time since the previous messages were posted; has anybody had any luck with building forked-mt_daapd on FreeBSD? I am running into compilation problems with libunistring as it is not in ports and was wondering if anyone has overcome this.


----------



## nORKy (Mar 17, 2011)

What is the problem ? My firefly server works fine with my latest itunes version..


----------



## nORKy (Mar 17, 2011)

... and it's not hard to get http://ftp.gnu.org/gnu/libunistring/libunistring-0.9.3.tar.gz, and `./configure && gmake`


----------



## Epikurean (Mar 18, 2011)

At the time of my first post, firefly (mt-daapd) didn't work anymore. But since the first update of iTunes 10, everything woked as expected.
Still: since the mt-daapd project seems to be dead, it would be nice to see its replacement in the ports- collection.


----------



## Epikurean (Mar 18, 2011)

In the ithub repository there is a discussion on how to make forked daapd work on FreeBSD 8.2 Release
https://github.com/jasonmc/forked-daapd/issuesearch?state=open&q=libunistring#issue/6


----------



## jhoogeboom (Aug 4, 2011)

I tried those instructions and got reasonably far but it still cannot find the libunistring

I installed the GNU from source but somehow it's not ending up in the /lib


----------



## mix_room (Aug 5, 2011)

jhoogeboom said:
			
		

> I installed the GNU from source but somehow it's not ending up in the /lib



It probably ends up in /usr/local/lib if installing to FreeBSD.


----------



## jhoogeboom (Aug 5, 2011)

my bad, it's not there either. I used source from here:

http://www.gnu.org/software/libunistring/

and compiled with ./configure and gmake

it showed no errors during this process. I managed to get all the other packages to work just this one does't seem to show up, something must be wrong still.


----------



## jhoogeboom (Aug 6, 2011)

ok finally got it to compile, but now when starting it it says:


```
proto# /usr/local/etc/rc.d/forked-daapd
systems: cannot open `systems' (No such file or directory)
```

and doesnt run, i have never seen system folder in bad installs though...


----------

